# Tooheys Keg. How Do You Open Them.



## die sudhausanlage (18/2/05)

Hi guys. I have a tooheys keg at my disposal, I was wondering if any one at AHB can give me some info on how to open these kegs. Btw I have done a search already through the forum, Just in case people were wondering.



Thanks

Die Sudhausanlage (Swiss German for the Brewery) :beer:


----------



## big d (18/2/05)

not sure what you mean die .you may need to be more specific.
do you want to reuse and refill or cut the top off or strip the coupler section apart?

cheers
big d


----------



## die sudhausanlage (18/2/05)

Id like to reuse and refill them Big D, Im making a 45 liter Cascade Premium lager copy. I need the keg space. 


Prost,

Die Sudhausanlage


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (18/2/05)

as per a previous forum:


"I worked out the kegs.
They are the ones with the flat metal center and rubber ring in the center.
You push down on the rubber ring against the spring preasure, lift the metal center at the same time and twist it to disengage the spear.
Then you just unscrew the top and the lot comes out.

the center spear has a 3 pin rotating locking system and one of the pins is extended to make it dificult to remove the spear.
Easy 
just file it down so it still locks in but can be easily removed and installed each time by simply screwing the main top of the spear assembly."
thanks to Grumpy's forums for the info.


I've tried it and now have two working 50lt kegs with removable tops.
Enjoy!


----------



## die sudhausanlage (18/2/05)

Thanks Ash, Bloody legend. Answered my question beautifully. Thanks Mate 


D


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (18/2/05)

No problem.

Oh, by the way, watch out for the spray!!!!!!


----------



## pb unleaded (19/2/05)

> as per a previous forum:
> "I worked out the kegs.
> They are the ones with the flat metal center and rubber ring in the center.
> You push down on the rubber ring against the spring preasure, lift the metal center at the same time and twist it to disengage the spear.
> ...



Hi AshTreeBrewery,
I tried to dismantle my two kegs as per your instructions but couldn't do it. 
Do I need any spacial tools for this? 
Also, once the tops are removed how can these kegs be used for homebrewing.
I mean how do you gas, dispense etc. Can you send some pics? Thanks


----------



## big d (19/2/05)

the other way to refill is via the approprate keg coupler and refill the keg via the gas inlet line.the keg must be turned upside down to do this.
may have a try at the other option one day should i come across brand x h34r: keg.be careful here guys on what you say due to the legalities involved with brand x kegs.
you have been warned  

cheers
big d


----------



## big d (19/2/05)

this may also help.

http://www.physics.arizona.edu/~workman/homebrew/Sanke.html

cheers
big d


----------



## blotto (19/2/05)

arthur you might need one of these if you dont have one

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6155150453&rd=1


----------



## die sudhausanlage (20/2/05)

> Gday Die
> I wasn't joking in the topic "What do we do for a job" or what ever it was called. My job description is to retrieve Kegs for Lion Nathan. I don't have to chase the singles, that is another guys job. Basically I just organise the keg hall at Lidcombe to be full. I make sure that as many empty kegs as possible are headed back to Lidcombe for a wash before heading out again.
> By putting this post on this forum you have exposed yourself. Your previous posts tell us who & where you are. The excuse of everybody does this is not tolerated at Lion Nathan. The company is already prosecuting in South Aust & Vic. Cub are on the warpath in QLD & WA.
> Maybe we could start a trend of putting some thinking behind our posts.
> ...



For your info I get my kegs from Junk Steel suppliers or from Aussie Junk (garbage tip) to my knowledge they have been de commissioned, wont hold correct pressure.
Maybe you could do some TIG Welding in that warehouse of yours and there would be no broken kegs in Australia.

So in short most of us are law abiding citizens like me and refute the suggestion that we are all thieves. 
Id like to remind you that maybe you should have investigated all the facts before submiting this on a PM.

Guys Ive place this here as a warning to us all.

D

:super:


----------



## die sudhausanlage (20/2/05)

I no longer own a BRAND X keg, it miraculously disappeared.Will explore another avenue. 



Good luck James


Die Sudhausanlage


----------



## die sudhausanlage (20/2/05)

By the Way this guys user name is:

Jim_Levet AHB Number 541


----------



## Jim_Levet (20/2/05)

We have a repair shop at Lidcombe. We do not decommission kegs, and dump them at the Wagga Tip.
enjoy the weekend
James


----------



## die sudhausanlage (20/2/05)

Thanks for the timely reminder. Btw I dont have a Brand X keg in my possession.


----------

